# Wall mounted A/V rack



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I was looking at this, and it would almost work, but they didn't leave enough space for cables behind any components. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082809&p_id=5715&seq=1&format=2

Does anyone know of anything close to this, but a little deeper? 4 shelves would be great and it needs to have good cable management, and not break the bank. Ya, I know, too picky..


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

What components are these for (listed for only 22lbs weight capacity)?

sga2


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Currently, a older Onkyo AVR (not too heavy) that might get replaced buy this guy http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-NR1501-Slimline-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html, a Wii, Comcast HD DVR box, and a Oppo player.

After thinking about it and measuring, they might work. Their is plenty of room for the feet of the components, but they won't be able to be flush with the edge of the shelf. IDK. Sleeping on it.

I actually chatted with the monoprice support today, and the weight limit is for the whole unit, not the shelf. I asked if each shelf had a weight limit, and they just told me 22 combined. Not sure, but they should be able to hold a max of 17lbs and a Wii, and I know the Oppo isn't heavy.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sanus makes a stronger wall mounted unit with 3, 4, or 5 shelves, but it will be more expensive. The 1501 is an older unit, the 1402 would be it's feature replacement but the 1602 is a much better unit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> Sanus makes a stronger wall mounted unit with 3, 4, or 5 shelves, but it will be more expensive. The 1501 is an older unit, the 1402 would be it's feature replacement but the 1602 is a much better unit.


Thank you for the information. Are those numbers the model numbers? I'm searching Amazon and Google shopping, and I just can't find them.

Would you happen to have any links to them? Thanks.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/av-foundations/av-vertical/
That is sanus' wall mounted equipment systems, they aren't technically racks but they work well.

The NR-1501 from marantz is a good unit, but the current 1402 or 1602 have much richer features including 2.1 pre-amp outputs so you can run an external amp if the 50w is not enough.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/av-foundations/av-vertical/
> That is sanus' wall mounted equipment systems, they aren't technically racks but they work well.
> 
> The NR-1501 from marantz is a good unit, but the current 1402 or 1602 have much richer features including 2.1 pre-amp outputs so you can run an external amp if the 50w is not enough.


Thanks for the info on the marantz. It actually isn't for me, it's for a family member and I'm trying to keep things as compact as possible. They mentioned the ugly B word for audio gear, but I'm installing monoprice in-walls and the AVR really just needs to be decent, have HDMI, and auto room EQ setup. If you know of others that might fit slim requirements, please let me know. 3D/HDMI 1.4 is not required. They don't have a 3D TV and don't even have a blu-ray player yet.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

The 1402 and 1602 are also slim line units, they 1602 adds network playback of audio streams and adds airplay functionality so that makes it better for future use, but the price on that 1501 is hard to beat and it is an excellent unit that I have installed more than a few times.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Update:

I did end up getting a Marantz NR1501 refurbished from accessories4less and it is a very nice unit. At $279 shipped, everything worked out of the box. Setup was super easy and I like the lip sync option for each input. I kinda wish I could have one for myself.

I did make the mistake of attempting to use Monoprice Product ID: 5715 and that turned out to be a huge mistake. Quality is horrible. After installing a Monoprice TV mount that came with bolts to go in to the studs, I was surprised that DVD bracket came with screws made of butter to install in to a wall stud. Almost all of them ended up stripping and it was a nightmare to get them out. I lost many useful hours, and some hair. The older I get, the more calm I can stay in bad situations, but I got really really steamed at the very poor quality of this unit, and having to wast so much time on it. Also the shelves didn't line up, and the cable management can't hold any cables. I'm attempting to return it for a full refund. I'm just going to get a standard floor audio rack unit.


----------

